
Why Hasn't Google Responded to Death Threats on Google+? - llambda
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/12/why-hasnt-google-responded-to.php
======
blizzarac
If you get death threats over the phone you should also search for a new phone
company. Attention whore...

~~~
michaelcampbell
I don't follow. By this logic if you receive a death threat through the
(snail) mail you should get a ... new mail service? How does that work?

~~~
blizzarac
You know how sarcasm works? What I'm saying is that g+ is not supposed to play
policeman and that the guy should shut up and call the police if someone is
threatening his life.

